# 20L Emersed Tank



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

So i set up a 20L emersed tank a couple of days ago and took some pics on the day of set up. Substrate is just a simple soil based compost but i mixed it with some old Dennerle deponitmix that i had lying around (had no other use for it) and capped with a little gravel. It's in my bedroom and don't have space on the windowsill and so i'm having to use a light to grow the plants. The light is an ikea light and the main reason i'm using it is because it gives out a lot of heat which heats the tank up nicely and makes it nice and humid. The tank has a glass cover on top to avoid all the water evaporating. The plants of got in there are hydrocotyle sp. Japan, java moss and star moss. The tank is not scaped i'm just using it to grow for now and then will be scaped later. I'm also trying out stargrass and some dwarf sagg. Although, they don't look to be doing too well   Also added some bogwood to help soak up any excess water.
Here's some pics:

IMG_4098 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4097 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4096 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4095 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4094 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4093 by callum fish, on Flickr
The light haha

IMG_4104 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4102 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4099 by callum fish, on Flickr


----------



## nayr88 (1 Jan 2012)

Good start.

When I've had success with this in the past I had NO standing water, just wet the substrate before planting them misted the tank once a day with a water and TPN+ mixture.


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Good start.
> 
> When I've had success with this in the past I had NO standing water, just wet the substrate before planting them misted the tank once a day with a water and TPN+ mixture.


There isn't much standing water any more and i am misting with a mixture


----------



## Callum (12 Feb 2012)

Looking back over these pics i think it's safe to say there's been a lot of growth. I will try and get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Callum (7 Apr 2012)

Finally an update! Lots of growth has been going on and i've been moving some plants around. I added some Hydrocotyle Verticillata in to the mix and it seems to be doing well. I've also started to grow some glossostigma in a takeaway tub on top of the tank. But now i've got a new cabinet for my new 25L tank and there's some space underneath. So i thought, why not move my emersed set up underneath? I've only moved a small fraction of the plants over, so i can see how well they do. If it's a success i will move as many plants over as i can fit, as i have another container which i can put in the cabinet. I had to make the door myself and i didn't have any suitable wood to do so, so it doesn't look that great, but it works. I forgot to say i've added a mini amazon sword to the emersed growth colony.
Basic run down of the set up:
Ikea tub with glass on top to keep the moisture in. 2 lamps (one with a 6500k bulb) attached to one side of the cabinet. Computer fan rigged to an old mobile phone charger on the same timer as they lights to stop it getting too hot inside the cabinet. Plants are potted in rock wool cubes and placed in mesh pots. 
Anyway, here's the pics:

IMG_4303 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4304 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4305 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4306 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4307 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4308 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4309 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4310 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4311 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4312 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4313 by callum fish, on Flickr

IMG_4314 by callum fish, on Flickr


----------

